
The Other Silicon Savannah - slaterhearst
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/technology/2011/10/the-other-silicon-savannah/324/#.TqBxnO78Ylk.hackernews
======
afdssfda
NY keeps saying it has a good startup scene. Why wasn't it mentioned?

